# Why black cars own all....



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

A quick phone pic from this afternoon's polishing...


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah great looking until it goes near a road, water, dust, the atmosphere or another car. I'll never buy another black car as long as I live.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

You took a picture of gravel? :lol: Very nice buddy


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Yeah great looking until it goes near a road, water, dust, the atmosphere or another car. I'll never buy another black car as long as I live.


I said that several times and guess what.....I bought another black car :lol:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

It's definitely a love hate thing with black cars


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

5 minutes of pleasure is worth hours of misery.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Black is the best colour on all big saloons and many other cars when clean. 

My last 3 cars have been black so I've forgotten if my previous cars were cleaner and easier to keep it that way.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Check out your gravel pit


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Can't beat a bit of black.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol. That's the neighbour's weedy drive!


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

what products you use ?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I would be keen to know this as well, what products have been used, plus I gather the paint has been corrected as well, as the reflections from the paint are looking sharp.


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

even £500 scrappers look good in black:


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

yep, black is the new black :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

cleancar said:


> what products you use ?


None yet 

This is after Megs #80 on an orange Hexlogic pad in preparation for a coat of Ceramishield which I'm hoping to get on the car today.

Not bad for a 10 year old motor with 110k on the clock


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Black is best.


----------



## jimmy16v (Sep 3, 2012)

Dannbodge said:


> I said that several times and guess what.....I bought another black car :lol:


Ditto :lol:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I would 100% buy another black car.


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

they are a bugger to keep clean!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I bought what I thought was a "black" car, after a "detailing" day when a bunch of professionals had a go at it,:buffer: did I realise it was grey when I bought it, it's BLACK now!!:thumb:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

You never own a black car.
A black car owns you.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

You know what they say... once you go black, you never go back!

I'm probably one of the few to go from black to white


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

Black is definitely the way forward!!!


----------



## matttnt1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Machine polished metallic black FTW


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

But what do they all look like in the sun? Lol


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> But what do they all look like in the sun? Lol


Mine doesn't look too great at the moment after it's respray, lol.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Mines fine as it was machine polished a month or two ago


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Ours is perfect, but it's brand new, had really really good dealer prep, and I have machined it then coated it with zen xero. 
Sad fact is it won't stay that way, simples, regardless of how well I look after it


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> But what do they all look like in the sun? Lol


lol,,,, i try not to look at mine in the sun!

not a pretty sight :lol:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

thats the best bit, a dirty silver car next to a clean silver car may not show much compared to a clean black car against a dirty black car.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Black cars make me happy  (for 2 days then they annoy me :lol


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I agree its a love hate thing


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Absolutely love when I've just cleaned the car.... but then there's dust, rain spots etc etc Can't see myself buying black again:wall:


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

You sure that's not your bathroom mirror :lol:

Had a black car before and hated everyday of it 

Then got a white car and love how it stays clean, shame my wheels are black and just look matte black after 5 minutes down the road :devil:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Black is definitely one of the most rewarding to work on, I'm doing this Golf GTi as a project at the moment and it's really starting to come to life....

It's definitely the best looking colour when it's properly clean and polished


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)




----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

Black is timeless


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Once you go black...


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

This is a fun thread  agreed black cars are great when they're freshly cleaned.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

Clean the beast 2day and super dirty the next should of brought a silver..


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Black cars always seem to look like this shortly after though :lol:


----------



## Jamesc (Dec 15, 2007)

Black cars are just awesome reflections when they are well polished, Took a photo of the astra bonnet just after being polished and you'd have thought it was a photo of the window and wall and not a reflection very few people would believe me it was a reflection! until they saw the car that was!


----------



## Swift Sport 60 (Sep 24, 2011)

Black is awesome.


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

My old motor. Swore id never have black again but kind of miss it now... Lol.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

S63 said:


> 5 minutes of pleasure is worth hours of misery.


OMG, that is one sexy Merc S Class... :argie: :argie:


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

bigmc said:


> Yeah great looking until it goes near a road, water, dust, the atmosphere or another car. I'll never buy another black car as long as I live.


Looks great but i agree with the above 100% never again


----------



## Hot1 (Jun 24, 2012)

I do agree with what people are saying but unless it is my imagination my car seems to be staying cleaner for longer since I used power lock! I just avoid looking at it in the sun!!


----------



## chris_a_73 (Jan 8, 2011)

It looks amazing and I want everyone to see it..... but I don't want to get it out of the garage near the dirt, rain, air... Ahhhhhhhhh what do I do?!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

chris_a_73 said:


> It looks amazing and I want everyone to see it..... but I don't want to get it out of the garage near the dirt, rain, air... Ahhhhhhhhh what do I do?!


True that  wow shiny


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

DetailMyCar said:


> Black is definitely one of the most rewarding to work on, I'm doing this Golf GTi as a project at the moment and it's really starting to come to life....
> 
> It's definitely the best looking colour when it's properly clean and polished


Don't suppose that's a ginger guy called Andy by any chance is it?
lol


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

xJay1337 said:


> Don't suppose that's a ginger guy called Andy by any chance is it?
> lol


No idea mate, I don't know any Gingers called Andy!


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I mean the car owner.
On another forum I recommended you to a guy who owned a black GTI Mk5 who lives in my local area. Just wondered if that was him.. haha. I wouldn't admit to knowing any gingers either.*

*joking!!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Masochists the lot of you!!! :lol:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

xJay1337 said:


> I mean the car owner.
> On another forum I recommended you to a guy who owned a black GTI Mk5 who lives in my local area. Just wondered if that was him.. haha. I wouldn't admit to knowing any gingers either.*
> 
> *joking!!


Thanks mate!

Which forum was that?

No the car belongs to my Wife's MD and I'm selling it for him but just having to get a few things sorted on it basically, incl the paintwork, wheels, various mechanical bits but it's nearly there now!


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Shiny said:


> A quick phone pic from this afternoon's polishing...


Wow, I had to look at that twice before my brain understood what it was looking at! Great stuff.


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

The_Bouncer said:


>


Which is which?


----------

